# First Impressions Review of Wood River Butt Chisels



## Dusty56

Well written and photographed review. Thanks for the extra efforts : ) 
I really like my set as well. Mine weren't covered with cosmoline when purchased though, just a light oil was on them.
I haven't tried to mortice with them yet. I thought that was a totally different chisel design.


----------



## crashn

I have the same set and like them as well. It only took me a light pass on my WorkSharp to flatten the backs and then some light work on the bevel to have them super sharp. The price was right for me (on sale at the time) and I do not regret getting them.

Great review and nice pics to go along also!

Happy new year,


----------



## tallinstaller

What DO you use yours for?


----------



## NormG

Sounds like a solid purchase and they will be useful


----------



## TechRedneck

Jason

Nice review there, and reflects my view as well. I picked up a set of these on impulse several months ago. They sharpened up rather quickly.

My go to chisels are still my Ashley Isles, however these chisels fit nicely in the hand and are great for general clean up, light paring, and other quick jobs. To me they are nice little beaters (not pounders). I use them where I would not use my finer chisels however they are not used often with a hammer, only then with a light touch.

I would not have them as a first set or my only set. They are too short, but are a nice addition to the collection and are actually used my me.


----------



## chriswright

I've been impressed with a lot of the new Woodriver tools I've had the pleasure of using. For an "economy" brand, all their hand tools have performed exceptionally. Thank you for the review.


----------



## ksufosy

I just sharpened mine yesterday and was very pleased. Great Black Friday deal.


----------



## murch

A lot of effort went into this review. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## lumberjoe

I have the full set of the larger woodriver chisels. I like them a lot. I was thinking about getting these for pounders. They are always 29.99 in my local store.


----------



## Zepluros

I bought the set for the price. I then ground the edges to fit in a dovetail cut. They are worth what I paid for them but I intend to give them to my nephew and but a set of Pheil's for $129.00 at Woodcraft. I'm hoping they stay sharp a little longer and the edge doesn't chip like these do, in pine even.


----------



## dbray45

I just bought a set -

I have to say that these surprised me. In doing my initial sharpening (pretty much a given), these have pretty hard steel. Off the top, I would say about RC65 - using diamond plates, it took about 1/2 hour to clean up the edge on each chisel. They seem to be holding their edge as well.


----------

